# AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

					Noctua hat drei CPU-Luftkühler als Sondereditionen veröffentlicht, die ausschließlich zu AMDs Sockel AM4 kompatibel sind. Der NH-D15 SE-AM4 und der NH-U12S SE-AM4 sind High-End-Modelle, die auf den Einsatz mit Ryzen-CPUs abzielen. Der NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 eignet sich für Mini-ITX-Systeme. Die Auslieferung an den Zwischenhandel erfolgt bereits, Interessenten sollen die CPU-Kühler bald kaufen können.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*


----------



## Crackpipeboy (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Die Vorfreude auf Ryzen steigt. Mal sehen ob sich ein Wechsel lohnen wird. Aber das bisherige Marketing macht mir Hoffnung.


----------



## bynemesis (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

haha, verursachen die dinger soviel hitze dass ein noctua nötig ist?
typisch amd.


----------



## Bluntasia (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Nur weil Noctua Geld verdienen will ist AMD nicht an ihrer Design entscheidung schuld...trottel


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

6 Dual Heatpipes, Ryzen Hexa-Core with HT confirmed!


----------



## saarlandurpils (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



bynemesis schrieb:


> haha, verursachen die dinger soviel hitze dass ein noctua nötig ist?
> typisch amd.



Es gibt hier echt immer noch Leute.... man müsste echt darüber nachdenken nen IQ Test einzuführen und nur wer mind. 100 Punkte hat, darf sich hier registrieren.....


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



bynemesis schrieb:


> haha, verursachen die dinger soviel hitze dass ein noctua nötig ist?
> typisch amd.



Man setzt auch nen Intel unter nen Noctua


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Man setzt auch nen Intel unter nen Noctua



Bringt dort leider nicht allzu viel (LGA115x), wegen dem miesen Kontakt bzw. der Wärmeleitpaste zwischen IHS und CPU-Die. Ist eigentlich Perlen vor die Säue (insbesondere bei Haswell Refresh & Skylake Refresh Kaby Lake): Intel Kaby Lake im Test: Core i7-7700K und i5‑7600K mit aggressivem Turbo (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## XXTREME (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



bynemesis schrieb:


> haha, verursachen die dinger soviel hitze dass ein noctua nötig ist?
> typisch amd.



Armseelig


----------



## RRe36 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Werd mir vermutlich sowieso den Alpenföhn Matternhorn für meinen (vorraussichtlichen) Zen 8c/16t holen. Die Noctua Dinger sind mir immer irgendwie zu massiv. Ich will schon noch etwas Platz im Gehäuse haben um in Ruhe basteln zu können


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Wo ist ein U12S/U14S massiver als ein Matterhorn?


----------



## jumpel (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



RRe36 schrieb:


> [...]Die Noctua Dinger sind mir immer irgendwie zu massiv. Ich will schon noch etwas Platz im Gehäuse haben um in Ruhe basteln zu können



Joa und eben die Hebelwirkung. Das zerrt schon irgendwie am Board, wobei das ja wenn man nicht jedes Wochenende auf ne LAN geht nicht schlimm ist.
Mich stört das aber. Es nervt schon wenn die VGA (ohne Backplate) unter ihrem Kühlergewicht nach unten hängt.


----------



## Chimera (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Noctua und massiv? Hast da wohl noch nie die Specs des Deepcool Gamer Storm/EKL Matterhorn mit jenem vom NH-U12S oder NH-U14S verglichen, denn dann würdest du deinen Irrtum gleich bemerkt haben: der Deepcool/EKL wiegt da deutlich mehr, nämlich über 1kg der Matterhorn vs. 750g der U12S bzw. 935g der U14S mit grösserem Lüfi  Sprich: ein Matterhorn zerrt dir deutlich mehr am Brett als ein Noctua


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



bynemesis schrieb:


> haha, verursachen die dinger soviel hitze dass ein noctua nötig ist?
> typisch amd.


Herrlich, beste Satire, ich wollte es auch schreiben. 

Wurde für die Sonderserie auch der Kühlerboden in der Form angepasst, um zu AMD Wölbungen zu passen?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Ist denn schon sicher wie die AMD HS gewölbt sind? Habe das Thema, mangels Interesse an AMD in der letzten Zeit, nicht verfolgt^^


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist denn schon sicher wie die AMD HS gewölbt sind? Habe das Thema, mangels Interesse an AMD in der letzten Zeit, nicht verfolgt^^



Nun, ich hoffe viel mehr, dass AMD endlich mal funzende Tempisensoren verwendet [emoji4] Von meinen 6 AMD Prozis, die ich hier rumliegen hab, kann man sich nur bei 2 (alten AM2+) auf Auslesungen verlassen, beim Rest kommt nur Bullshit raus. Bissel peinlich fand ich vorallem, dass nicht mal Overdrive halbwegs reale Werte ausliesst [emoji4] 
Naja, solange man nen potenten Kühler nutzt ist's fast egal, dennoch möcht man Grad beim takten schon halbwegs realistische Werte haben.
Bzgl. der IHS, da hoff ich nur, dass AMD nicht auch auf WLP setzt, das find ich bei Intel immer noch den grössten Fehler. Verlötete IHS sind zwar zum köpfen mühsamer, doch dafür muss man sich gar nicht erst mit köpfen befassen, nur um halbwegs bessere Tempis zu erhalten [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Wenn das mit dem verlöten möglich ist! Intel verzichtet bei den kleinen 115x ja nicht zum Spaß darauf. Da AMD HS immer recht groß sind, spricht ja eigentlich nichts gegen Lot 

Hier im haus laufen sogar noch zwei kleine AMD CPUs , ich kann nichtmal genau sagen welche, im Idle laufen die angeblich bei 7 Grad ... und nein, der Rechner steht nicht draußen :


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

kann ich toppen  CPU Temperatur von fast -300°C, DAS sind doch Traumwerte  Wobei die 45°C Kerntempi eben auch nicht stimmen können, da dies Werte unter Volllast und OC waren (der Sensor meiner Lamptron mass aussen am IHS um die 50°C, ergo dürft es innen wohl knapp an die 60 gewesen sein).


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem verlöten möglich ist! Intel verzichtet bei den kleinen 115x ja nicht zum Spaß darauf. Da AMD HS immer recht groß sind, spricht ja eigentlich nichts gegen Lot



Die 2xxx Serie war vom IHS net größer und trotzdem Verlötet


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Die 2XXX Serie war vom IHS net größer und trotzdem Verlötet



Lustigerweise hat Intel ja bei Ivy mit dem WLP angefangen und Ivy war ja "nur" der Refresh von Sandy (ok, war eigentlich ein Tick/Tock+, wenn ich mich nicht irre, da doch noch Zeugs dazu kam). Denke mal, dass die Grösse alleine nicht der Grund ist, einer könnte auch der Kostenpunkt sein: die WLP kostet höchst wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger als gutes Lot.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Ich weiß. Und es war ein normaler Tock


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Und es war ein normaler Tock



Nicht ganz, war ein tick+: Ivy Bridge ist ein Tick+: Intel-Partner verraten 23. April als Erscheinungstermin - Ultrabook-Offensive geplant  Aber im Endeffekt ist es doch eh egal, ob nun Tick, Tock oder Tack (ach nee, dies waren ja Tick, Trick und Track).


----------



## takan (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



Chimera schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hat Intel ja bei Ivy mit dem WLP angefangen und Ivy war ja "nur" der Refresh von Sandy (ok, war eigentlich ein Tick/Tock+, wenn ich mich nicht irre, da doch noch Zeugs dazu kam). Denke mal, dass die Grösse alleine nicht der Grund ist, einer könnte auch der Kostenpunkt sein: die WLP kostet höchst wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger als gutes Lot.



kostenpunkt und die "enthusiasten" dazu bringen viel geld auszugeben. die haben festgestellt dass sich sparfüchse cpus mit offenen multi holen und halt ein teuren kühler draufklatschen.

daran verdient intel halt nichts. 
und ja die cpu trocknet aus und drosselt dann unter last nach 2 jahren.  
"der rechner ist *******, ich muss einen neuen kaufen"


----------



## Fossi777 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Warum immer so hässliche Lüfter , genau die gleichen hatte meine Oma in ihrem Heizlüfter ?!!!


----------



## kisslessvirgin (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Ich finde die Lüfter sexy. Ist mal was anderes. Mal schauen ob mein NH U12P noch ausreicht für einen Umstieg auf Ryzen. Aber ohne übertakten sollte das ja eigentlich passen.


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Wie die AMD-Fanboys sich wieder mal zuverlässig mit einem recht durchschaubaren Scherz triggern lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Warum immer so hässliche Lüfter , genau die gleichen hatte meine Oma in ihrem Heizlüfter ?!!!



Corporate Design – Wikipedia
Corporate Identity – Wikipedia
Steinkauz – Wikipedia


----------



## Honkalonka78 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Mal gespannt ob XFR gut funktioniert, dass könnte viele dann doch zu einer Wasserkühlung bewegen.


----------



## PolluxFix (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wie die AMD-Fanboys sich wieder mal zuverlässig mit einem recht durchschaubaren Scherz triggern lassen.



Sorry, aber bei so vielem dummen Zeug, dass hier geschrieben wird, ist das leider nicht als Scherz zu identifizieren. Aber gleich wieder "Fanboys" raushauen. Zeigt doch recht eindeutig, wie manche hier ticken...


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Zumindest scheint nun auch Noctura davon überzeugt zu sein, dass Ryzen was wird. Wozu extra was für einen Flop auflegen?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Die Noctua Ryzen Edition ist Marketing und Bauernfängerei. Die Unterscheiden sich doch nicht, haben nur kein Intel Montagematerial dabei. Die nutzen einfach den Hype voll aus


----------



## Blom (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



kisslessvirgin schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lüfter sexy. Ist mal was anderes. Mal schauen ob mein NH U12P noch ausreicht für einen Umstieg auf Ryzen. Aber ohne übertakten sollte das ja eigentlich passen.



...der wird mehr als genügen!


----------



## HyperBeast (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Noctua Ryzen Edition ist Marketing und Bauernfängerei. Die Unterscheiden sich doch nicht, haben nur kein Intel Montagematerial dabei. Die nutzen einfach den Hype voll aus



Deshalb liefern die für meinen Noctua NH-U12 und NH-D14 auch kostenlos die aktuellen Sockeladapter nach. Vielleicht mal vorher den Kopf einschalten und dann auf der Tastatur tippen. Sollte vielleicht mal irgendwo als Sticky hervorgehoben werden, bei dem aktuellen Niveau einfach nur noch grausam. Habe mir extra einen Account angelegt um solchen Trollen mal ein paar Sätze schreiben zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

*Bitte beim Thema bleiben.*


----------



## 4B11T (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Deshalb liefern die für meinen Noctua NH-U12 und NH-D14 auch kostenlos die aktuellen Sockeladapter nach. Vielleicht mal vorher den Kopf einschalten und dann auf der Tastatur tippen.



Nein, so einfach ist es nicht. Artikelbeschreibungen lesen! Wer bisher einen Noctua hatte, bekommt das AM4 Kit kostentlos. Wer einen neuen Noctua als AM4 Special Edition kauft, bekommt kein Intel Zubehör dafür. Nur für künftige, neue Sockel wird es dann wieder kostenlose kits geben. Fazit: Wer jetzt eine AM4 Sonderedition kauft, bekommt wirklich nur AM4 Zubehör und nichts (z.B.) für LGA1151.

Narbennarr hat vollkommen recht, Noctua hätte einfach bei seinen Standardprodukten neben dem anderen Zubehör auch den AM4 Adapter beilegen sollen und fertig. Anstatt alles wegzulassen, den Preis zu erhöhen und als separates Produkt zu verkaufen. Denn das ist wahrlich "Bauernfängerei".

Ps. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was ich von deinem anomymen Account zu lesen bekomme!


----------



## XXTREME (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



kisslessvirgin schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lüfter sexy. Ist mal was anderes. Mal schauen ob mein NH U12P noch ausreicht für einen Umstieg auf Ryzen. Aber ohne übertakten sollte das ja eigentlich passen.



Bei 65/95W. TDP...warum denn nicht  ??


----------



## Vorgartenzwerg42 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



jumpel schrieb:


> Joa und eben die Hebelwirkung. Das zerrt schon irgendwie am Board, wobei das ja wenn man nicht jedes Wochenende auf ne LAN geht nicht schlimm ist.
> Mich stört das aber. Es nervt schon wenn die VGA (ohne Backplate) unter ihrem Kühlergewicht nach unten hängt.



Da gefällt mir mein Aerocool Ds Cube sehr gut mit dem waagrecht eingebauten Mainboard, da muss man sich um sowas zum Glück keine Gedanken machen. 
Leider hat das nur vorm Netzteillüfter einen Staubfilter.


----------



## HyperBeast (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*



4B11T schrieb:


> Nein, so einfach ist es nicht. Artikelbeschreibungen lesen! Wer bisher einen Noctua hatte, bekommt das AM4 Kit kostentlos. Wer einen neuen Noctua als AM4 Special Edition kauft, bekommt kein Intel Zubehör dafür. Nur für künftige, neue Sockel wird es dann wieder kostenlose kits geben. Fazit: Wer jetzt eine AM4 Sonderedition kauft, bekommt wirklich nur AM4 Zubehör und nichts (z.B.) für LGA1151.
> 
> Narbennarr hat vollkommen recht, Noctua hätte einfach bei seinen Standardprodukten neben dem anderen Zubehör auch den AM4 Adapter beilegen sollen und fertig. Anstatt alles wegzulassen, den Preis zu erhöhen und als separates Produkt zu verkaufen. Denn das ist wahrlich "Bauernfängerei".
> 
> Ps. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was ich von deinem anomymen Account zu lesen bekomme!



"Nachdem Noctua vor Kurzem die Verfügbarkeit eines Upgrade-Kits für AMDs Sockel AM4 angekündigt hatte, erfolgt jetzt die Veröffentlichung von drei CPU-Kühlern mit genau diesem Montagesystem. Der Hersteller vermarktet die drei Modelle explizit als Sondereditionen, ||| die solange ausgeliefert werden dürften, bis das Universalmontage-Kit für die bereits veröffentlichten Standardmodelle aktualisiert worden sein wird.|||"

Einem Hersteller Bauernfängerei unterstellen, der bisher immer kostenlos die Adapter nachgeliefert hat - Käse. Warum Noctua den Schritt gehen musste steht im Artikel. Aber ja der kleine Bürger vermutet hinter jeder Aktion "Abzocke" und "Preistreiberei". Der kleine Max Mustermann im Hinterhof von München kann so arbeiten. Bei einem weltweit operiendem Unternehmen, dauert eine Umstellung etwas länger und bereitet sage und schreibe Kosten. Also deckt man diese Kosten übergangsweise mit der Sonderedition. Jetzt erklär mir mal wer bitte von einem X1700X bzw. X1800X Ryzen Achtkerner auf eine Intel Plattform wechseln sollte ? Wenn die IPC auch nur annähernd stimmt bekommt man hier 2 Kerne mehr für einen besseren Preis. Dazu kommt die 2011-3 Mainboards starten in der einfachsten Ausstattungsvariante mit 199€. Ja macht unheimlich Sinn von einem Ryzen Chip bei dem bereits der Shrink angekündigt wurde, auf eine Intel Plattform zu wechseln und nach wieviel Jahren Nutzungsdauer 4-8 Jahren den Kühler mitzunehmen ? Alles klar.....

Die Sonderedition nimmt den Zuschlag für die sofortige Verfügbarkeit. Wem das nicht passt der wartet halt.

Alternate aktuelle Preise:

NH-D15 SE-AM4 89,90€
NH-D15 89,90€
NH-U12S SE-AM4 59,90€
NH-U12S 59,90€

Wo ist hier das Problem Intel Lüfter kostet 89,90€ AMD Lüfter kostet 89,90€ .....


----------



## 4B11T (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Es ist doch auch alles kein Thema, muss ja keiner kaufen. Das Zubehör ist verfügbar, sonst würde es ja nicht kostenlos verschickt werden. Für mich ist es jedenfalls klar, dass Noctua hier versucht auf den Ryzen Hypetrain mit aufzuspringen. Ok, dürfen sie ja, wie gesagt: muss ja keiner kaufen.

Blöd wirds erst, wenn man (z.B. wegen Umstieg auf Wakü) in ein paar Jahren den Kühler auf Ebay verkaufen will und nur AM4 Zubehör hat. Dann ist er gleich deutlich weniger Wert, als die Angebote des selben Kühlers mit Intel und AMD Zubehör. Also jetzt ein paar Euro mehr bezahlen, später ein paar Euro weniger bekommen, was solls die Bauern wirds schon nicht stören.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

- Kauf einer regulären Edition und beantrage das kostenlose AM4 Kit (Bereits verfügbar) -> Universalkompatibel
- kauf der Ryzen Edition -> nur AM Kompatibel, Intel kostet Aufpreis und gibt es NICHT kostenlos.

Man bekommt fürs gleiche Geld ein Produkt, das weniger kann. Spielt gar keine Rolle wer was wechseln will. Wiederverkaufswert auch dahin.
Somit wäre es dumm, sich die Sonderedition zu holen, die durch Ryzenhype veröffentlicht wurde.

Und wenn du schon so clever sein willst: Es heißt Kühler, nicht Lüfter!


----------



## HyperBeast (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

@4B11T Du schreibst:"Narbennarr hat vollkommen recht, Noctua hätte einfach bei seinen Standardprodukten neben dem anderen Zubehör auch den AM4 Adapter beilegen sollen und fertig"

Es ist eben nicht einfach. Die aktuellen NH12 / NH-15 wurden kalkuliert, angeboten und an die Industrie ausgeliefert mit einem entsprechendem Deckungsbeitrag. AMD liefert jetzt Ryzen aus, also muss dafür ein neues Befestigungssystem entwickelt werden. Man kann eben nicht "einfach" das neue System so locker ausliefern. Das würde bedeuten man müsste alle bereits ausgelieferten Lüfter neu bestücken. Wer soll das bewerkstelligen und wer soll das bezahlen ? Logistisch ein interessanter Auftrag Deal, denn wie soll man sonst bei der Bestellung feststellen welcher Lüfter bereits das neue Sockelsystem in der Verpackung hat und welcher nicht. Oder soll man mit 4,90€ Porto / Versand jedem Kunden das Sockelsystem kostenlos nachliefern ?

Mit dem Lüfter rein für das AM4 System geht man einfach den elegantesten Weg, meiner Meinung nach. Die aktuellen Lüfter kann man abverkaufen und dann das AM4 Sockelsystem bei neuen Lieferungen hinzufügen. Denn scheinbar wurde hier ein Engpass festgestellt. So kommt man mit geringen Aufwand trotzdem an die Kundschaft die sofort kaufen möchte. Zudem muss auch Noctua Preissteigerungen bei Rohstoffen, Arbeitskräften etc. weitergeben. Entwicklungskosten für den neuen Sockel etc... und letztendlich reden wir immernoch von einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen mit Gewinnmaximierung als Hauptziel.

Manche lesen aber einfach den Artikel bzw. überfliegen lesen gleiches Modell zum etwas höheren Preis = Schlussfolgerung Abzocke
So einfach ist es eben nicht, wenn man sich etwas mehr mit der wirtschaftlichen Lage befasst. Zudem muss man sagen liegt der Noctua in Sachen Kühlleistung auf der gleichen Ebene wie Einstiegswasserpumpen. Preis / Leistung also meiner Meinung nach "noch" in Ordnung.

[Mini-Review] Noctua NH-D15 vs Corsair H110
Temps: H110: 73-76-70-70-77-74 // NH-D15: 66-68-63-64-70-68


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Noctua kalkuliert seit Jahren mit Sockelupgrades, das ist eines der Markenzeichen und ein Grund für den Premiumpreis. Ich bin seit Ewigkeiten "Fan" von denen und habe auch ab und an Kontakt zu der Marketingabteilung...

Wer an AM4 Bedarf hat, wäre dumm die Ryzen Edition zu kaufen.
Unwissende ("Bauern") zahlen also gleichen Preis für weniger Leistung, mehr sag ich nicht.

Edit: Auch andere Hersteller bieten kostenlose Kits, ohne eine "Ryzen-Edition".


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Achso, weil die Dinger doch auf einmal 220W verbraten


----------



## Chimera (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Noctua macht übrigens gar nix, sie sind einzig am Design beteiligt, aber gemacht werden sie immer noch vom Mutterkonzern Kolink in Taipeh. Und dass Noctua erst umstellen muss, ist auch nicht wirklich der Fall, denn Noctua war der erste(!) Hersteller, der sein AM4 Halteset schon vor Monaten(!) gezeigt hat, nämlich im Sommer 2016: AMD Summit Ridge (Zen): Noctua zeigt neues AM4-Halterungssystem -> dem  entsprechend werden die da schon länger mit der Umstellung/Produktion begonnen haben. Ergo hat Narbennarr da nicht ganz unrecht, sprich ne extra Edition zum selben Preis wie ne vollwertige ist...bissel daneben. Wäre es wie bei Arctic, wo die jeweiligen I- und A-Modelle imemrhin ein Mü günstiger sind, könnt man ja noch drüber hinwegsehen, sprich wenn Noctua die UVP z.B. 5-10.- tiefer ansetzen würde, wäre es ja noch ok, aber zum gleichen Preis wie ein deutlich bessr ausgestattetes Modell, wo immerhin das Zubehör für AM2+/AM3, AM4, 115x, 1366 und 2011 dabei ist, naja, hat nun mal einfach nen bad taste.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Im persönlichen Gespräch mit anderen Kühlerherstellern wurde mir gesagt, dass AMD die Kühler-Spezifikationen erst in diesem Jahr festgelegt hat. Zwar gab es keine großen Überraschungen, aber Hersteller die die Einhaltung der Vorgaben sicherstellen wollen, hatten bis vor einigen Wochen tatsächlich nur Prototypen und müssen jetzt Hals über Kopf die Serienfertigung zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## 4B11T (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: AMD Ryzen: Noctua liefert CPU-Kühler-Sondereditionen aus*

Wer sofort durchstarten will, ist wahrscheinlich mit dem 20€ Aufpreis (finde ich äußerst fair...) für den Boxed Lüfter gut beraten und kauft in einem halben Jahr aus einer großen Auswahl einen geeigneten AM4 Kühler. Wer jetzt 1000€ für einen 1800X + Z370 Board + RAM bezahlt, wird sich auch an den paar Euro Aufpreis für die Noctua AM4 SE nicht stören. Daher passt das schon...


----------

